# Post surgery question



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello!! I hope everyone is doing well.

I just have a quick question, and I hope I don't gross anyone out. My surgery was almost two months ago. Most things are going well, but there's one thing in particular that's nagging a little at me.

Has anyone ever had lingering issues after the use of a catheter during their surgery? I remember the first couple of days afterward, it would take a little bit to "get things going" but that went away after a little while. But I'm still having a problem with "urgency". It's never been a problem for me until my surgery. Now, as soon as I get the urging to go, I'd best be hightailing it to the nearest restroom or we're going to have some leakage issues. I have no other problems in that area, just the urgency issue.

Sorry if that was too much information. But I don't know if this is normal after surgery and the use of a catheter and will eventually go away, or if something else is afoot.

Thanks!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Bless your heart. I didn't have a catheter and I can't recall anyone mentioning one in the months I've been here. I know my mother has often needed one when she'd be hospitalized and always ended-up with bladder infections.

Mother's bladder infections are NEVER accompanied by the usual symptoms - with her it's more about personality changes. She'll complain of other symptoms and often her personality will seem temporarily different and every time I'll take her to the doctor and she'll have a bladder infection.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...I've not heard of anyone having a catheter for a TT, either. But if I were you, I'd get tested for a urinary tract infection, as a starting point. They could have "introduced" some germs when inserting the catheter.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

Really? It's not common practice? I didn't really think anything of it. Just thought it was part of the norm. I just remember I was really groggy still when they took me up to my room. I remember leaving the recovery area and then the next thing I knew I was in my room and a nurse was telling me that they were going to remove the catheter. I just thought...huh, ok....and fell back to sleep. That's interesting though...I wonder if there was a reason they used it.

Well, I guess I'll be calling for an appointment on Monday. Thanks ladies!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, I didn't have one either. 

My guess would be a UTI too. Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Nope, me neither. I actually asked about that as they were strapping me on the table. I asked a ton of crazy questions in the OR. Nerves, and nosiness!


----------

